# Stuffed animal for a lonely dove...



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello all!

I read somewhere (may have been here) that a stuffed animal could be a good thing for a bird without a mate. So I bought Zane a little stuffed monkey. I haven't taken the time yet to really check it out and make sure it's safe so right now it's sitting right outside his cage.

Zane's been staring it down the whole time it's been there. I don't know why I expect you all to know more about what my birdy wants than I do, but I'm hoping you all can help me figure this out.

Is Zane keeping an eye on it 'cuz he's scared of it? Or is he wishing I'd put the darn thing in the cage already? LOL

And while we're on the subject, what things should I look for to make sure the stuffed toy is safe. I'm already thinking I'm going to have to find a way to take the beady eyes off so Zane doesn't peck 'em off and swallow 'em. Any other advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I had one pigeon that loved his stuffed parrot. 
Put the monkey in the cage and see what happens and yes, take the beads out or anything else that could be swallowed.

Reti


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I found a dog toy that I thought might safe enough so I put that in with him instead of the monkey. I think he's unhappy with me about that! LOL


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

He's still staring at the monkey LOL


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought one of these for my pigeon, he seems to like it. He's not all over it pecking and stuff or anything, but he does lay next to it all the time. 
http://www.amazon.com/Pigeon-Plush-Stuffed-Animal-Toy/dp/B0059RYV0O


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He like the monkey 

Reti


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

no.such.girl said:


> He's still staring at the monkey LOL


Thats funny! Could you maybe hang a mirror in his cage?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would be careful with mirrors. It can sometimes make doves very aggressive because they think they have another bird in their territory.

I wouldn't worry so much about stuffed animals either. Just YOU be a friend for your dove - or get another bird, in another cage.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

mudsow said:


> I bought one of these for my pigeon, he seems to like it. He's not all over it pecking and stuff or anything, but he does lay next to it all the time.
> http://www.amazon.com/Pigeon-Plush-Stuffed-Animal-Toy/dp/B0059RYV0O


aww that is such a cute stuff toy!!i want one like that too!!
-Rubeena


----------



## Florie (Dec 30, 2012)

*He might think its a rival*

I have a male feral who wouldn't stop looking at a blue finding nemo doll i had and when I tried putting it in his cage he went crazy and kept trying to peck his eyes out,he kicked him out of the cage and whenever I tried putting the toy back inside, he would charge at it and wouldn't let me put the toy in his cage. As a matter of fact, I had to hide the toy because anywhere he saw it he would run to it and wing slap it and peck it...
These birds are territorial, and anything that looks like a threat, he will watch.
Just try to introduce him, and see his reaction... Then you'll know if he wants it as a mate or a rival... Just make sure you remove the eyes because he will peck at them.


----------

